# Ford Taurus juiced?



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm tryin to find some pics and ideas.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

do it!! tha'd be cool.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

THEY LOOK NICE I HAD A 93 TAURUS WITH WIRES ON IT UNTIL I GOT REARENDED CAR WAS FUCKED UP


----------



## OGlowRida (Jan 25, 2004)

Did you come up with a name for your Taurus yet?


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

we call that a Scorpio in UK

is it the same as your Taurus?


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGlowRida_@Feb 27 2005, 10:56 PM
> *Did you come up with a name for your Taurus yet?
> [snapback]2786165[/snapback]​*



No i'm still trying to figure one out. Any ideas?


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by air280_@Feb 28 2005, 06:31 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no its not the same.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Imagine this in 2005 someone wanted to do a taurus.

I'm doing one for 2010 Have a real straight taurus and clean .

Will be a tight hydrohaulic component setup

heres the hyro victom. 1996 taurus ready to go. With a red purple paint.

All it needs is new struts cause I serviced it since it was new.

My mom's old daily
Now my daily needs juice
I never liked a taurus thought they were ugly, and still do. But in this color I think they look great


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

old style looks better


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

these cars have come a long ways in style, i actually like the new styles


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Feb 13 2010, 10:28 PM~16606189
> *old style looks better
> *


i don't agree


----------



## team we be strokin (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAHUNA_@Feb 14 2010, 12:52 AM~16606370
> *these cars have come a long ways in style, i actually like the new styles
> 
> 
> ...


That one is ok, The SHO version is bad ass!!! needs a hydroholics hook up!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Feb 13 2010, 10:28 PM~16606189
> *old style looks better
> *


the homie that posted this up ended up putting bags on it.. the newer style looks a bit better.. but i myself would rather have a wagon.. i had a 96 with some 17" lexanis years ago.. any wagons juiced?


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

I've never seen one done yet, I'm sure there has been.

If my taurus wasn't so clean and strait, I wouldn't bother.

I just thought it would be fun.

I mean a 96 with 100k miles. 

Runs good cause I just had redone the whole top end of the motor

Mom had a freze out plug come out, Wrecked the heads.

Any way I ended up with it for free. After they paid to have me redo the engine. Free labor of corse, then SUPRIZE.

I like the redish purple paint.

It will be hard to talk me out of juicing it up :biggrin: 

I'd never consider bags

I bought a mini truck that had them and I hated them.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 14 2010, 05:31 PM~16611647
> *the homie that posted this up ended up putting bags on it.. the newer style looks a bit better.. but i myself would rather have a wagon.. i had a 96 with some 17" lexanis years ago.. any wagons juiced?
> *


Wagons you like them better?


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

There is one on ebay right now juiced.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Feb 14 2010, 05:41 PM~16611731
> *Wagons you like them better?
> *


yeah because of the back window... the regular car back windows look odd.. and the wagons jest look clean with some nice wheels.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Feb 14 2010, 06:08 PM~16611897
> *There is one on ebay right now juiced.
> *


Have a link to it , I love to seee it


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

old ride from mexicali


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Feb 14 2010, 09:20 PM~16612459
> *Have  a link to it , I love to seee it
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOPI-Lowrid...=item4ced9b4240

Definitely old school looking with 4 pumps and whammy tanks.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAHUNA_@Feb 14 2010, 05:52 AM~16606370
> *these cars have come a long ways in style, i actually like the new styles
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the aussi fords


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

this ones on ebay right now


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 15 2010, 05:47 PM~16620454
> *this ones on ebay right now
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that one on there a few days ago and just when I stopped laughing you posted these pic.s. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

That shit i seen on ebay to :biggrin: They will probly be best to junk it and sell the setup


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

its worth 1000 bucks no?

if it wasnt so far i'd buy it :biggrin:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

The start of my new manifold


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

It may be overkill for this setup but i don't care.

Setup rundown before the build

One home buit fenner pump. Drain plug and hose on the tank.

sump filter inside.

Return oil filter.

Parker heavy duty slow valve

5 new waterman dumps.

welded hardlines for dumps, Pics next week


4 new hydrohaulics cylinders with threaded sleves, and 2 powerballs for the front mac struts

4 accumulators
Have 50 feet of #6 hose ready to make hoses

Have 8 bulkhead fittings. all plumbing through sheetmetal, gets bulk heads.

1 forklift direction contactor.

1 group 27 battery in the trunk.

the contactor will allow the battery to charge at 12 volts off the car. When I hit the switch it will series the car battery with the trunk battery for 24 volts.

all I need to start the build now Is better weather.

This topic is where the whole build will take place. constructive critisisum is welcome.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

waste of money and time.... if i really had no choice and needed to drive that car for transportation, then i would WAY rather drive it all stock, with the darkest tints possible... dont embarass yourself in a fuckin taurus... be real...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i hate to sound like an asshole... but seriously, build something that you know you will always like...


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Mar 13 2010, 06:14 PM~16881718
> *i hate to sound like an asshole... but seriously, build something that you know you will always like...
> *


What a way to hate on somebody for doing something different. How do you know he won't always like it? I realize he said constructive criticism was welcome, but you are just outright hating.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUCK IT BRO JUICE THAT BITCH I LIFTED MY 99 JETTA AND FUCKERS WERE HATING ON IT BUT NOW I SHUT THEM UP


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Answer to that is. I have always built my rides out of what I have.

Now that I finally have a nice looking ride that I enjoy driving. I'll make the best out of it.

If I get tired of it , I'll remove the lowrider detail, And just put struts back into it and sell it.

But it's what I have, I expect hating on it ,but I don't care.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 13 2010, 06:40 PM~16882159
> *FUCK IT BRO JUICE THAT BITCH I LIFTED MY 99 JETTA  AND FUCKERS WERE HATING ON IT BUT NOW I SHUT THEM UP
> 
> 
> ...


Back in the day it was always fun cause you'd see ANYTHING done up! Nowadays though, if it's for show you gotta make sure you can pull it off right. This Jetta proves you can turn heads with a good combo on something different, this is tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Mar 14 2010, 05:22 AM~16885419
> *
> 
> Answer to that is.  I have always built my rides out of what I have.
> ...


There was a Taurus on layitlow like that awhile back, juiced on 13's and it looked tight as hell, you might find it under the post your rides forum


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Tell me this isn't f***in cool. :thumbsup: 


Gives me a good idea . I'm glad now that I'm not the only one out there building what they got  

Besides this is the car that started the topic in the first place :wow:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Mar 13 2010, 07:26 PM~16882066
> *What a way to hate on somebody for doing something different. How do you know he won't always like it? I realize he said constructive criticism was welcome, but you are just outright hating.
> *


im not hating... im just being realistic... i've personally seen WAY too many people spend tons of cash on their car only to realize later on that they've wasted their money and that selling their ride is just not going to happen... im not hating on it becuase its different, im tryin to look out for the homie before he spends all this money and time on that car... :biggrin:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

spending the money is only the begining. yup a spent a few thousand, It's pocket change for what I have in mind.
besides buy the good stuff . It dosent matter what ride I'm juicing anyway.

I can always move it to another ride.
Iv'e done hydros since 1996 . I even have a lawnmower with hydros.
So just hate on me .
I had 3 cuttys with hydros , one monte. 3 s-10 minis. hatin on the wrong person here


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

before you stick your foot in you mouth, Remember I rebuild hydraulics for a living. 
I spend my money where it needs to go.
Hate on my ride after It gets installed.
see if anyone on lil gives a crap anyway


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Mar 14 2010, 07:11 AM~16885511
> *Tell me this isn't f***in  cool. :thumbsup:
> Gives me a good idea .  I'm  glad now that I'm not the only one out there building what they got
> 
> ...


thats my ride right there. got alot more done to it now. it will be back out in a month or so after a 3 year down time. i love the car. i have respect for all the "traditional" style lowriders, but i love to see something different. kind of the reason i built the car. kind of like in the 70's when it didn't matter what you had, people made it in to a lowrider. to me, i can only stand to see so many blue impalas or red g bodys. no hating meant toward them, just saying.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i cant wait to see this on the turnpike lol


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 13 2010, 07:40 PM~16882159
> *FUCK IT BRO JUICE THAT BITCH I LIFTED MY 99 JETTA  AND FUCKERS WERE HATING ON IT BUT NOW I SHUT THEM UP
> 
> 
> ...


This thing would look even better with a set of 5.20s. I like the paint.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 14 2010, 05:09 PM~16888788
> *i cant wait to see this on the turnpike lol
> *


Yup thats what i'm sayin.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Mar 14 2010, 02:57 PM~16888057
> *thats my ride right there. got alot more done to it now. it will be back out in a month or so after a 3 year down time. i love the car. i have respect for all the "traditional" style lowriders, but i love to see something different. kind of the reason i built the car. kind of like in the 70's when it didn't matter what you had, people made it in to a lowrider. to me, i can only stand to see so many blue impalas or red g bodys. no hating meant toward them, just saying.
> *


Thats right, back then everyone built what they had. That is one sick taurus. I hope mine makes its mark. 

Thats what lowriding is all about! making best of what you have..

I support it all. My taurus will get hated , But look at the one out there lo4lyf.

How can you hate on that
I had a lowrider meeting here this evening. Everyone changed there mind after seeing lo4lyf's taurus.

Bring on the hate, when this juiced ride is all done youll forget about hating on it. this ride is getting everything Iv'e ever posted on here, PICS OF BUILD as built


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im not hating you, but i just hate fords in general lol

heres what i been up too myself...

new checks all the way around ( they wore out from daily use lol ) new pressure guages, and re fitting of my accumulators, also i have oil filters for shits and giggles 


















next month im going to recover my continental kit, and try to put a rim i have in it...


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

You like those parker slowdowns? I have some and I was going to use them


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Mar 15 2010, 05:40 AM~16893504
> *You like those parker slowdowns?  I have some and I was going to use them
> *


the deltrol banded style? i had em since say one, and aint had any complaints yet  they are pretty sensitive though.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Figured Id give it a shot, I have some new in the box, and It seems like good stuff. I still have all that surplus shit from back in the day, And I figured I'd use one of those. seems alot beefyer than the other ones.
Plus it's rated at 5,000 psi. So if one of those watermans fail. I can have faith in it as far as holding pressure for the ride home.

I know that watermans aren't as good adex, or adel. But I feel like Iv'e had more than enough deltas to be sick and tired of those.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 14 2010, 10:53 PM~16892413
> *im not hating you, but i just hate fords in general lol
> 
> heres what i been up too myself...
> ...


Like the oil filters.
You know anyone with a tig welder i can use? I have to weld a bunch of hydraulic fittings , That I dont want to mig weld :biggrin:

You still live in killingworth right?


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

started building a pump. I took out a new red's comp block, put on a new Pump head and stuff like that. The only differance I did, was install a sump filter and tube. I'm going to install the pump 45 degrees with the motor up. Today was more of a sit on the porch and have a beer afternoon, cause the weather was outstanding .

I'll start on the tank next, with a pic. I'm going ahead and installing a drain port with a drain hose. Thats something I belive is needed. Going to put a magnet in the tank, But it might not help. I'm just sick of having to remove the pump for an oil change.

I bought a return filter housing.
Have to go to phi for some other fittings needed.
There was some progress today though


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Mar 16 2010, 06:17 PM~16909091
> *Like the oil filters.
> You know anyone with a tig welder i can use?  I have to weld a bunch of hydraulic fittings ,  That I dont want to mig weld  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


where the hell is killingworth? i live off the berlin turnpike buddeh


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

huh? you still live at the same place?
pm me your address again, and a number. I go out there often.
Know anyone out there lookin for rims, I have a set of 13'' reverse 100 spoke knockoffs, from my s-10. Like to find some that will fit my new ride


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

here's a pic of one, dirty but they clean up pretty good, There not chinas, just old school  


They clean up


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

damn guys check out this bad ass taurus Click Here


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz+Mar 14 2010, 07:11 AM~16885511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that thing looks sick! I'd roll that chit!


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 16 2010, 05:17 PM~16909627
> *damn guys check out this bad ass taurus Click Here
> *


what ? Your joking right :wow:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 05:27 PM~16909746
> *:wow:  that thing looks sick! I'd roll that chit!
> *


I was happy lo4lofe built that, cause now seeing one dropped , forcing me to get off my ass. nice weather soon


----------



## lolojorge (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Mar 16 2010, 08:13 PM~16909601
> *here's a pic of one,  dirty but they clean up pretty good,  There not chinas,  just old school
> 
> 
> ...


how much$
i live in new britain
pm me
hope they're cheap :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lolojorge_@Mar 16 2010, 09:42 PM~16911200
> *how much$
> i live in new britain
> pm me
> ...



really? what are you rolling?


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 06:27 PM~16909746
> *:wow:  that thing looks sick! I'd roll that chit!
> *


thanks.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz+Mar 16 2010, 07:32 PM~16910388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always like taurus for some reason, honestly that is the last body style i thought would look good on some 13s and juice but it is bad!


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolojorge_@Mar 16 2010, 07:42 PM~16911200
> *how much$
> i live in new britain
> pm me
> ...


the rust goes away, but tends to come back. They clean up good. They have spinners also. 1 tire is done , but I have 1 good one to replace it. offer welcome


----------



## lolojorge (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Mar 17 2010, 01:28 AM~16913441
> *the rust goes away,  but tends to come back.  They clean up good.  They have spinners also.  1 tire is done , but I have 1 good one to replace it.  offer welcome
> *


 :dunno: dont know how much they're worth :dunno: 
just need some for a cutlass i just bought.
or my girls taurus wagon
email me or something.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lolojorge_@Mar 17 2010, 06:44 AM~16914579
> *:dunno: dont know how much they're worth :dunno:
> just need some for a cutlass i just bought.
> or my girls taurus wagon
> ...


yo homie, im next door in newington by twin city plaza  are you with HHL?


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

There a set of 100 spoke , Damn They would stick out like a bitch on a taurus, I think. They fit a cutlass nice, or a s-10. catty etc, Front wheel drive, Think the whole rim will stick out. Thats why I want to sell them anyway. I want to buy a set of like 14'' that will fit my taurus.

know anyone with a set of standards, fwd?


----------



## lolojorge (Oct 30, 2006)

no im not with hard hittin lows
the only one i now is angel with the black caddy,
i helped paint his car the first time.
i ride solo,have a big family,and no time
youre close to twin city plaza,
what can we do about a meet?


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolojorge_@Mar 17 2010, 07:48 PM~16921566
> *no im not with hard hittin lows
> the only one i now is angel with the black caddy,
> i helped paint his car the first time.
> ...


That club from new britten?
I think I know the club. They were at the nasty habitz 6th. They wanted to stay in touch with me about making hoses and crap like that. Never got in touch with anyone from the club.
start a new topic about clubs and crap.
I remember a few nice rides from a new britten car club, But there setups needed some serious help


----------



## lolojorge (Oct 30, 2006)

soo,how much for the rims.
how about a meet?
hit me up.
if they fit the taurus,i'll put them on.
if not,then they'll always look good on the cutty.


----------

